# Java > Interfaces Graphiques en Java > AWT/Swing >  recuperer la premiere lettre d'un mot

## ferrero

bonjour 

ma question peut etre va apparaitre  banale mais j vais  qd meme la poser

 j voudrai savoir s il y a un moyen de recuperer la 1ere lettre d un mot 

merci

----------


## ersoufiane

la mthode subString de la classe String permet d'extraire des parties des mots.
dans ton cas tu fais:


```

```

----------


## ferrero

merci ersoufiane
 c est exactement ce que j voulais

----------


## BoudBoulMan

la mthode charAt est plus approprie je pense pour rcuprer une seule lettre.



```

```

lettre = 'm';

 :;):

----------


## ferrero

merci BoudBoulMan

les deux solutions sont valables 
j crois que la seule difference c est qu avec une subString on peut recuperer plus d un  seul caractere alors qu avec charAt on peut recupere qu un seul

----------


## BoudBoulMan

Oui effectivement. La mthode subString() renvoit un objet String (chane de caractre) et la mthode charAt() renvoit un char (un seul caractre).

----------

